# Another help ID this fish



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

This guy doesn't have quite the color he did when purchased but I'm hoping someone will still be able to identify the species. Thanks as always


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Haplochromis


----------

